# bruce lees tao of jeet kune do



## rachel (May 19, 2003)

Didn't someone recently update this book  and put all the notes, etc in some semblence of order?I thought I saw it somewhere and I can't find it now. Can anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 19, 2003)

I would be interested to find out if this is correct.  'cause I'd be interested in purchasing such a book.


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 19, 2003)

This may not be what you are looking for, but I don't know which versions you have seen. I own this version http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?userid=2V1CB9ANQQ&isbn=0804831327&itm=1 and it has copies of his notes in it. Anyway, it is a good book for any marital artist.


----------



## don bohrer (May 19, 2003)

Well Rachel, Jason I have a copy right here....Muhahahaa

It has an Ebony cover, Pearl stylized calligraphy and is loaded!
OH, and it's well organized too!

TAO OF JEET KUNE DO


----------



## rachel (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *This may not be what you are looking for, but I don't know which versions you have seen. I own this version http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?userid=2V1CB9ANQQ&isbn=0804831327&itm=1 and it has copies of his notes in it. Anyway, it is a good book for any marital artist. *


 Thank you! That's the one I was talking about!


----------



## Cthulhu (May 19, 2003)

John Little pretty much has full access to all of Bruce Lee's notes and books.  He's basically making a living by editing them all into some sort of book form and selling them.  Unfortunately, you find a lot of repeated material throughout the published works.

Cthulhu


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 25, 2003)

> Thank you! That's the one I was talking about!



Your welcome, I am glad that was the information you were looking for.




> Well Rachel, Jason I have a copy right here....Muhahahaa
> 
> It has an Ebony cover, Pearl stylized calligraphy and is loaded!
> OH, and it's well organized too!
> ...


Don, what book do you have?? Where did you get it?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2003)

What's the best current intro. to JKD out there?


----------

